# Bark collar suggestions



## The Rev (Dec 31, 2013)

Does anybody have good experience with collars that will pick up whining or moaning? My trainer suggested the sport dog 10r and I'm just trying to get a feel for what has worked for you guys.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

I can tell you which one not to get, the garmin bark limiter deluxe. I have a pup that barks his way right through that worthless thing completely undeterred by it. I suspected there was something wrong with it, so called garmin and they said yea it just doesn't work on some dogs. Garmin wouldn't even look at it, it now sits in a drawer.


----------



## The Rev (Dec 31, 2013)

I was so close to buying that yesterday at bass pro but I held off because you can't change out the prongs. My BLM has pretty thick hair so I always put the longer prongs on his e-collar. Thanks for the warning though I'm glad I didn't go through with it.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd wholeheartedly recommend the Dogtra bark collar. I've been using it for the past 4-5 years and it works great.


----------



## The Rev (Dec 31, 2013)

It works well with whining and moaning?


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

I have two new Dogtra YS-500 collars and my PIA young male can moan with them on High 7 level. Thankfully he does this only for attention in the house/crated.


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry, can't help re specific models to buy for your problem. Any bark collar conversations that turn to complaints of whining invariably conclude with concensus that they are useless on whining or moaning. I had asked around at every hunt test, training day or other gathering of "retrieverites" a few years ago when my dog was whining her whole way out to her water marks. Luckily she outgrew it, either just matured or became more confident in her swimming speed 
Honestly, I think because they are triggered by noise and vibration, the whining doesn't cross the threshold to set them off. They have been made safer over the years to prevent accidental discharge for other than barking. Maybe if you found a really old model?


----------



## Sleepyg (Nov 13, 2007)

Dogtra! Hands down the way to go.


----------

